# Awt- und Swing-Steuerelemente absolut positionieren



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (3. Jan 2004)

Wie kann ich Steuerelemente in Applets und JFrames absolut positionieren, und ihre Größe absolut angeben. Ich kann immer nur die verschiedenen Layouts, GridLayout, BorderLayout, etc. benutzen, aber ich bräuchte wirklich eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich X,Y-Koordinaten angeben kann, und Höhe und Breite. In meinem Java-Editor gibt es bei den Layouts einen Button, der mit AbsoluteLayout beschriftet ist. Der setzt aber in die setLayout() funktion nur null ein. Ich kann damit nicht weiterarbeiten. In den Java API Docs habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Tobias (3. Jan 2004)

setLayout(null) ist schon richtig. Jetzt kannst du nämlich deine Komponenten einfach add()-en und per component.setLocation() absolut platzieren. setLayout(null) schaltet dabei einfach den Layoutmanager aus.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jan 2004)

Das hier dürfte was für dich sein, es erklärt das Null Layout:
http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100200.html#sectlevel3id031002005


----------



## saxman23 (10. Jan 2004)

Ich habe in dem Core Java AWT Buch von Markt & Technik eine netten Layoutmanager entdeckt, damit könnte man deine Wünsche befriedigen. Der heisst BulletinManager.  Schick mir eine Mail und ich sende dir den Sourcecode davon.


----------

